# pudding stones



## bzboril

Can anyone point me to someone that could identify this rock for me. It might be a pudding stone. I couldn't find any rock collector threads.


----------



## Liver and Onions

We have shared a few pictures of our Pudding Stones in the past.
Conglomerate:

https://www.google.com/search?q=conglomerate+rock&biw=1680&bih=925&tbm=isch&imgil=ojHZwJSTFEP6IM%3A%3BPxusi9DUGrVY8M%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fflexiblelearning.auckland.ac.nz%252Frocks_minerals%252Frocks%252Fconglomerate.html&source=iu&pf=m&fir=ojHZwJSTFEP6IM%3A%2CPxusi9DUGrVY8M%2C_&usg=__Z5nwm9KOuRZmg2nrfkVwWL2wZo4=&ved=0ahUKEwjnrZ75ju7KAhWKOj4KHdARD3wQyjcIJQ&ei=dKi7VuejDor1-AHQo7zgBw#imgrc=ojHZwJSTFEP6IM:&usg=__Z5nwm9KOuRZmg2nrfkVwWL2wZo4=

Pudding Stones:

https://www.google.com/search?q=pud...FX241XJZM:&usg=__nQ6txGGFlX3nW-mIUI1811QQ2k4=


----------



## Luv2hunteup

That's a pudding stone. In have a bunch laying around. I don't know what to do with them.


----------



## JimP

Luv2hunteup said:


> That's a pudding stone. In have a bunch laying around. I don't know what to do with them.


Larger ones ones can be quite valuable.
I've seen polished cross sections made into clocks, plaques, centerpieces, even larger ones for end table and coffee table inlays or fitted like mosaics into bar tops.
Along with Petosky stone there are a lot of creative uses.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Here is one of my favorite conglomerate stones.


----------



## bzboril

Luv2hunteup said:


> Here is one of my favorite conglomerate stones.
> 
> View attachment 205016


Thanks for the replies. That last one is really cool looking. I imagine that finding a market for them is the hard part. Are those rocks coated with something or just wet?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

bzboril said:


> Thanks for the replies. That last one is really cool looking. I imagine that finding a market for them is the hard part. Are those rocks coated with something or just wet?


The picture was taken just after it rained.


----------



## eucman

bzboril said:


> Can anyone point me to someone that could identify this rock for me. It might be a pudding stone. I couldn't find any rock collector threads.
> View attachment 204965


Interesting. I didn't know they came in different colors. This is similar to the ones we see in western Isabella County.


----------



## Benelli

bzboril said:


> Can anyone point me to someone that could identify this rock for me.


Gowganda Tillite


----------



## Benelli

eucman said:


>


Traditional Michigan "Pudding Stone". a.k.a. Jasper conglomerate from the Lorrain Formation


----------



## Anish

Benelli said:


> Gowganda Tillite


My thoughts exactly! A very cool rock, but not true pudding stone.


----------



## Anish

Found this one last fall


----------



## Whitetail Freak

A few of mine


----------



## Kennybks

Here's one that's slightly different


----------



## Liver and Onions

Anish said:


> Found this one last fall


That's a beauty. I love the red.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions

Luv2hunteup said:


> Here is one of my favorite conglomerate stones.
> 
> View attachment 205016


Reminds me of a turtle. Color not quite right, more so the pattern and for sure the shape.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...6OLM&itg=1&usg=__sOsnpv5zdMNu1WNggcv54lyF1mc=


----------



## Benelli

Anish said:


> My thoughts exactly! A very cool rock, but not true pudding stone.


The Gowganda Tillite is essentially metamorphosed “food plot” dirt deposited by glaciers before vascular plants were even around. Imagine our current MI soil turned into rock after a few billion years of burial, heat, pressure, etc. That is what it would look like.

Funny, as I endeavor in plots today, always need to “Pick Rocks” after tilling, etc. Have sent nephews and nieces out to help. To make it more interesting, I place an annual bounty on the first pudding stone found at $20 (Lorrain Fm. variety). I get rocks picked pretty quickly, have not had to pay out too much!


----------



## Anish

Benelli said:


> The Gowganda Tillite is essentially metamorphosed “food plot” dirt deposited by glaciers before vascular plants were even around. Imagine our current MI soil turned into rock after a few billion years of burial, heat, pressure, etc. That is what it would look like.
> 
> Funny, as I endeavor in plots today, always need to “Pick Rocks” after tilling, etc. Have sent nephews and nieces out to help. To make it more interesting, I place an annual bounty on the first pudding stone found at $20 (Lorrain Fm. variety). I get rocks picked pretty quickly, have not had to pay out too much!


Lol! I'll bet! I've been having a lot of fun in the gravel pit behind me this year. Not so much with the pudding stones, (I almost think I got all of them :O), but wow am I finding some cool agates, petoskeys, brachiopods, and small geodes!!


----------



## Mmvt

bzboril said:


> Can anyone point me to someone that could identify this rock for me. It might be a pudding stone. I couldn't find any rock collector threads.


----------



## Fishndude

You resurrected a 5-year old post to not add anything?


----------

